# Help With Mysterious Wood Find



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 26, 2012)

I Recently Found These Dropped On The Side OF The Road.
Not A Clue To The Type Of Tree It Came From, However Id Like To Make Some Pen Blanks And Stopper Blanks From Them. Any Ideas To The Type Of Wood?


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 26, 2012)

Sycamore ?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Sycamore ?



+1


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > Sycamore ?
> ...




 WOOHOO !  My first good ID ! And to think, when I joined a couple weeks ago I didnt know my burl from a hole in the ground


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 26, 2012)

That was my initial guess. Im glad everyone could help! 
I made a few pen blanks today out of a slab. Great figure!!! But hard as a rock.
Thank you


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 26, 2012)

well, the inside darker section is indeed harder than the outer ??sapwood??
defiantly not rotten tho, thats good wood all the way through, trunk chunks and limbs are similar.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have googled the 2, and decided it is most likely sycamore.
the CM looks similar however i do have some mertyl * specific type unknown *wood to compare. it is no where near as dense.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2012)

Our syc often has dark heartwood so don't rule out syc just for that. If you could run a section through your band saw and show the long grain that would help a ton.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 27, 2012)

pic of fresh cut.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2012)

The_Architect_23 said:


> pic of fresh cut.



Still looks like syc to me can you cut it stright through but about an inch off the center to show the quartersawn wood that will cinch it. And better quality pic than that we got to see a clear pic of the grain itself.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 28, 2012)

well, that is not a full round cut in half, its a quarter. 
i do not have my riser block kit yet and cannot manage the bigger pieces.
i will try on a smaller branch in the AM. would anyone be interested in some slabs?


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 28, 2012)

If you can cut some slabs just like this piece in the last picture, I'd be interested. I mean, a piece that shows 5 different colors across one cut.
I wonder if those colors will hold as it dries ?


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 28, 2012)

well i have them stickered and drying with ends sealed, the trade section has my pics if you'd like to take a look.


----------



## McBryde (Mar 4, 2012)

I have one of those drasted sycamore's in my yard always dropping branches! That looks very similar to it. It would have to be the biggest Crape Myrtle I have ever seen if it is that!

E


----------

